# big mouth shoulder plane



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I got a beautifull infill shoulder plane.Really old,the mouth is not real fine like it should be.I think the blade MIGHT be the issue its realy worn low and the blade has a tamper so it might be it.My issue is the blade is 1 1/4 and hock only makes a 3/4,the vertias line has replacement blades for their shoulder planes but the list them as medium or large, No sizes.Does anyone now where I could get one that size or maybe have that shoulder plane and can tell me the size?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> So I got a beautifull infill shoulder plane.Really old,the mouth is not real fine like it should be.I think the blade MIGHT be the issue its realy worn low and the blade has a tamper so it might be it.My issue is the blade is 1 1/4 and hock only makes a 3/4,the vertias line has replacement blades for their shoulder planes but the list them as medium or large, No sizes.Does anyone now where I could get one that size or maybe have that shoulder plane and can tell me the size?


The Lee Valley site does include the size in the description text, but it is easy to not see the detail.

I have the Medium Shoulder plane. I would have said this was 3/4in, but the text states it is 11/16in likely to fit in a 3/4in dado.

I love using this plane.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=48430&cat=1,41182,68490

The Large Shoulder plane text states it is 1 1/4in.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=50273&cat=1,41182,68490

Good luck with the replacement blade.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

damn!I never tried leevaley.woodcraft doesnt have the size for some reason.well that was stupid


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you, geez


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> thank you, geez


No worry, this happens to all of us at some time. :icon_smile:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

All shoulder planes have a iron that is a 1/16" bigger than the plane,that's just the way it is.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

The vertias blade is to thin,Ill keep searching if anyone knows were I could get one would be great.Might just make a blade


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pinnacle-Re...698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416c1f4082


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Stanley 93, 1 -1/4" Actually 1 5/16" but who cares about a 1/16"?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Iam tying to go thicker not thinner because I thinking it might take up the gap in the mouth of the plane its a infill plane that and the blade is so worn [thicker at the bottom thinner as it goes up] that the wedge isnt tight as well so I think it just so worn to the blade is to thin,so 1/16 will make a differnce


----------

